# Acoustic Levitation of Stone Blocks



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

Near the end is a video of rocks levitating on sound generators. 29 minute mark.
Not to be missed!
Maybe this is how the Egyptians and ancients built all those megalithic constructions.
If the inventor of the machine was using fluid dynamics via a funnel, then this is the work of Viktor Schauberger. He understood that vortexes in water and air could have a torsion antigravity effect, like a tornado when it picks up a truck or cow.
Enjoy!




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2019-10-26 14:06:17Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> Near the end is a video of rocks levitating on sound generators. 29 minute mark.
> Not to be missed!
> Maybe this is how the Egyptians and ancients built all those megalithic constructions.
> Enjoy!


Check these out:


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JaskaDate: 2019-10-27 16:40:30Reaction Score: 2


This experiment is from April 1997 - university Nijmegen - Netherlands
listen to what he says to the journalist ... "technically there is no problem, we can do it with you"


USING a giant magnetic field, scientists at the University of Nottingham
and the University of Nijmegen in the Netherlands have made a frog float in
mid-air.

The levitation trick works because giant magnetic fields slightly distort the
orbits of electrons in the frog’s atoms. The resulting electric current
generates a magnetic field in the opposite direction to that of the magnet. A
field of 16 teslas created an attractive force strong enough to make the frog
float—until it made its escape.

The team has also levitated plants, grasshoppers and fish. “If you have a
magnet that is big enough, you could levitate a human,” says Peter Main, one of
the researchers.

He adds that the frog did not seem to suffer any ill effects:
“It went back to its fellow frogs looking perfectly happy.”

Frog defies gravity


----------



## iseidon (Sep 17, 2022)

Here is another video.

Vibration of sound of a certain frequency makes rocks levitate....



The following video from PraveenMohan may be from the same thread (maybe it's a remnant of the old world that operates on frequencies and vibrations that people don't perceive).


----------

